# Emergency help needed



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My golden dojo loach is in desparate need of immediate help. He has lost his tail, his fins and his barbels. He has a thin white film on his head and over his eyes. He still moves around but not much and he is still eating. 
The emergency is, his tail is bleeding! How do you stop bleeding in a fish? What can I add to the water to help get rid of the white film and maybe grow his fins and tail back?

Thanks
Rita


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Holy cow Buggy!! how long has he been like this? Is there something in the tank chewing on him? Or is it the fungus that's gotten that bad? I would put him in a Q tank, use Melafix AND Pimafix. Don't use salt & Keep the water clean as possible.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bleeding sounds like septicemia which need antibiotic.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, the bleeding stopped and he's eating and moving around better. Looks like some of the milk film has cleared up. Maybe it was just someone picking on him. I can't get the Pimafix or Melafix for a while (closest place to get it is Petco and thats 30 miles away) so I'll just keep an eye on him and see what happens.
I was told by another person to put salt directly on the wound and add 1:20 salt to the water. Glad I waited and didn't do it now. Thanks for the heads up Sue.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Buggy said:


> I was told by another person to put salt directly on the wound and add 1:20 salt to the water. Glad I waited and didn't do it now. Thanks for the heads up Sue.


Sue and em:

The other person was me and my input was based on an Angel which had gotten stuck in a rock and had bleeding wounds.

Sue: I also went the PimaFix and MelaFix route with Buggy and received the same response.
Based upon my experience with the Angel the direct application of salt to the wounds and the 1/20 I believed this to be the only viable course due to the lack of PimaFix and MelaFix as I did this in addition to the curatives.
Also 1/20 will not only not harm loaches but will not harm Queens and Oto's which are much more sensitive fish.

em: I did not believe that the fish would survive antibiotic treatment.

Yall please pick holes in my thinking for my edification.

TR

BTW: Although Rita did not publish this, I believe that this fish is under serious stress and hence the susceptibility to disease, due to the increase of the concentration of inorganic elements/compounds generated by topping of and not water changing if that helps yall any with your "picking holes in my thinking".


----------

